# Finding X screen resolution



## fonz (Oct 3, 2009)

Howdy,

Is there a quick and easy way to find out the screen resolution at which X is currently running? On my box X configures itself automagically so there's no config file to check for this info.

Thanks in advance,

Alphons


----------



## ale (Oct 3, 2009)

Try with `$ xrandr`


----------



## vermaden (Oct 3, 2009)

Try *xrandr(1)*:


```
%xrandr
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1440 x 900, maximum 1440 x 1440
VGA disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
LVDS connected 1440x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 303mm x 190mm
[B][U]   1440x900       60.0*+[/U][/B]
   1152x864       75.0  
   1024x768       85.0     75.0     70.1     60.0  
   832x624        74.6  
   800x600        85.1     72.2     75.0     60.3     56.2  
   640x480        85.0     72.8     75.0     59.9  
   720x400        85.0  
   640x400        85.1  
   640x350        85.1  
TMDS-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
TV disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
```


----------



## fonz (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks guys. I wasn't aware of this app/tool and it didn't show up in any apropos queries I tried.


----------

